# How long is the wait between cycles under NHS funding rules?



## miffy80 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi
I'll start by sending a huge   to all of you.  
I've just had my first neg and I'm wondering how long it could be before I start again.  I've heard it's a 3 month wait (but actually this is 3 cycles). Does the bleed from the negative cycle count as the first? Or do we have to have another 3 after this one? I have such long cycles that I'm really hoping it's only 2 more after this!
Thanks for your input x  Best wishes to you all x


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Miffy 

I think at some clinics its 6 months .... I think it all depends on your age, how many cycles you have funded etc etc . I belive its best to get your body and mind back to normal and drug free and get you mentally prepared to go again. 

However .. my clinic did say to me that is the recommnedation but they will go to 3 months. Im lucky (?) that due to age , all treatment stops at 40 so my clinic will allow me to almost start again immeadiately - as I dont have the time to wait . I have an appt monday ( got bfn this weds   ) .

Give your clinic a call and see what they say , maybe make an appt to see consultants and speak it through with them . Im sure this bleed will count as first too .

Good luck with your journey x x x


----------



## miffy80 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi
Thanks for your reply. I'm really sorry it didn't work out for you this time   I hope your dreams come true soon x


----------

